# Biken in Höchstadt, Forchheim, Ebermannstadt?



## nils (10. Februar 2003)

Kennt jemand regelmäßige Biketreffs in dem Gebiet?
Bin ab März für ein paar Monate in Gremsdorf (Häuseransammlung bei Höchstadt, mitten im Flachen ).
Rund um Ebermannstadt sieht es laut MTB-Führer und Karte ja ganz nett aus (und ist auch noch nicht so weit *spritistgradsauteuer*). Aber die hübschen Trails sind ja ohne die Hilfe von Ortskundigen oft schwer zu finden...
Wenns noch was hübsches rund um Erlangen oder Nürnberg gibt, ist das aber auch noch gut erreichbar.
Ah, und je Single Trails desto besser  , da ich kein wirklicher Waldautobahnfetischist bin...

Danke für jeden Tipp!

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Altitude (11. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Kennt jemand regelmäßige Biketreffs in dem Gebiet?
> Bin ab März für ein paar Monate in Gremsdorf (Häuseransammlung bei Höchstadt, mitten im Flachen ).
> Rund um Ebermannstadt sieht es laut MTB-Führer und Karte ja ganz nett aus (und ist auch noch nicht so weit *spritistgradsauteuer*). Aber die hübschen Trails sind ja ohne die Hilfe von Ortskundigen oft schwer zu finden...
> ...



Treffpunkte un Termine der Locals kann ich Dir leider nicht geben, aber ich kann Dir das Angebot machen, mich als Guide zu nutzen, wenn Du willst...

Die fränkische ist echt geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (11. Februar 2003)

Ja gerne! Laut dem MTB-Führer sind da ja auch einige Kilometer Trails zu finden und die Bilder sind auch sehr hübsch.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Tom:-) (11. Februar 2003)

wennse da bis. dann schau mer 'moi, no seh mer's scho.
trails gibz genuch ....

hasta luego
tom;-)


----------



## G-zero (15. Februar 2003)

Servus,

ich komm aus bubenreuth direkt bei erlangen. Von dort fahr ich oft zum hetzles. ist zwar nichts für "höhenmeterfetischisten"  
aber es gibt doch ein paar nette singletrails. die fränkische und nürnberg würden mich auch mal interessieren. höchstadt ist für mtbler übel. da kannste was mit dem rennradl machen. woher kommst du denn ? 
meld dich einfach mal 

cu


----------



## nils (15. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von G-zero _
> *woher kommst du denn ?
> 
> cu *



Aus Freiburg. Bin es also gewöhnt (vielleicht auch verwöhnt...), daß es nach ca. 500 m von der Haustür auf beiden Seiten mindestens 400 hm rauf geht (und vor allem danach auf hübschen Single Trails wieder runter ). Wenn man will bis zu 1000 hm am Stück.
Aber die fränkische macht ja auch einen sehr hübschen Eindruck, es muß ja nicht alles am Stück sein, man kann sich die Höhenmeter ja auch Häppchenweise geben.
Für's flache konnte ich mir auch schon ein Rennrad organisieren. Es ist also alles halb so wild.

Bis denn, Nils.


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2003)

Hi, hab mir den Bike-Guide - Fränkische Schweiz von @mad media works gekauft. Ich konnte bis jetzt damit noch keine vernüntige Tour in der Fränkischen fahren. Kann jemand einen wirklich guten Bike-Guide für die Fränkische empfehlen?


----------



## Diva (13. März 2003)

Am besten man nimmt eine Wanderkarte und sucht sich eine Strecke aus und orientiert sich an den Wanderzeichen und Ortschildchen. Das geht viel schneller und ist wesentlich einfacher. Und wenn man im Nachhinein mal ein Blick in den Führer wirft, merkt man, dass man das ja alles schon so in der Art gefahren ist... Sicher, manchmal ist Schieben angesagt, aber das gehört halt zum MTBen dazu, sonst fährt man ja immer das Gleiche. 
2-3 Wochenenden im Sommer sind wir immer mit unseren MTB's in der Fränkischen zum Zelten und zwar in Moritz (oberhalb von Behringersmühle) und da gehen gleich die tollsten Trails weg.
Ciao Diva


----------



## nurichdarf (21. März 2003)

Du wirst keinen bikeGuide finden der dir die trails wirklich zeigt. Spar dir das Geld. 

Es gibt sie aber, die trails. Z.B von Erlangen über hetzles, am Walberla vorbei bis zur Neideck. Da kommen etliche Höhenmeter zusammen, und max. 10 km Teer. Lässt sich leider nicht verhindern. Aber auch 20 km Singletrails, der rest Schotter.

Wenn es an der Neideck noch nicht reicht, gehts weiter richtung Weischenfeld (teilweise schlammig)  

Die Trails findest du aber nur mit ortskundigen Führern, besser Mitfahrern. Oder durch Trial und error Sprich alles was nach Singletrail auschaut mal anfahren

gruss aus ER


----------



## Shakes (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Kennt jemand regelmäßige Biketreffs in dem Gebiet?
> Bin ab März für ein paar Monate in Gremsdorf (Häuseransammlung bei Höchstadt, mitten im Flachen ).
> Rund um Ebermannstadt sieht es laut MTB-Führer und Karte ja ganz nett aus (und ist auch noch nicht so weit *spritistgradsauteuer*). Aber die hübschen Trails sind ja ohne die Hilfe von Ortskundigen oft schwer zu finden...
> ...


also, komm selbst aus forchheim aber kann no net besonders gut biken. trotzdem a paar spots für dich:
-serlbacher wald ( naja, kleine strecke zum runter brettern mit a paar jumps drin)
-burker wald ( beim spielplatz) haben a paar leut a weng was gebaut. war selbst no net dort. einfahc locals frgen


----------



## Rootboy (23. März 2003)

the Locals rocks!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerroman (23. März 2003)

also von ROOTBOY hät ich mir auch mehr versprochen .
der kennt sich voll aus in der Gegend . Echt !

PS : servus Rootboy


----------

